# Usb wireless model?



## -Snake- (Feb 14, 2017)

In an old thread I commented that my laptop has a network card not currently supported in FreeBSD and I was recommended to use a wireless USB, I was now looking to buy one that is well supported by FreeBSD and has good quality, Could you recommend me some model in specific?

Thank you.


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 14, 2017)

There are not many USB sticks that are very good. Most offer poor range.
I have used the RALinks and they do work OK.
https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?run(4)

This one is probably the best of the lot. You can find them on ebay cheap.
https://wikidevi.com/wiki/Ralink_RT5572

Here is a good roundup. All these RaLinks work with the run(4) driver.
http://www.wirelesshack.org/top-10-wifi-dongles-for-the-raspberry-pi-2016.html

I am pretty sure the Realteks on that list work too although I have not personally used them.
https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=urtwn


----------



## -Snake- (Feb 14, 2017)

Phishfry said:


> There are not many USB sticks that are very good. Most offer poor range.
> I have used the RALinks and they do work OK.
> https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?run(4)
> 
> ...



Thanks,
A person recomended me exactly the model: "Alfa AWUS036H WiFi"


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 14, 2017)

That looks like a good choice, although I do not own one, I want one. The other Alfa looks nice too. Checkout comments about v2.
http://www.wirelesshack.org/kali-linux-and-the-alfa-awus051nh-dual-band-usb-adapter-review.html


----------

